

Why is no one competing with airbnb? - kreighwilliams
https://amanthinketh.wordpress.com/2015/05/17/why-is-no-one-competing-with-airbnb/

======
davismwfl
There are other services already, as mentioned by some other posters.

But why don't you see a lot of new entries into the market and more
competition happening right now. Totally speculating, but it could be because
AirBnB has brought so much attention that a number of states in the US are
creating new barriers to entry for other companies and are preventing some of
the innovation. States are trying to prevent revenue loss on bed and sales tax
etc so they want to make sure they legislate the hell out of short term
rentals.

In Florida where I am, if you rent your property for short terms (generally <
6 months at a time I believe) you are treated more like a motel operator than
a property owner. So you are subject to a host of taxes and potentially
license requirements that you wouldn't be otherwise. There are entire
companies down here that manage these types of properties for the large number
of absentee owners. From what I understand those companies require a licensed
real estate agent if they are going to market the home for rent because the
home owner isn't doing it themselves. Not sure how that plays with AirBnB, but
I'd think you escape it if you posted your own home up there. But I know last
year Florida was trying to change state laws to make it more difficult for
these sharing type services.

I think AirBnB used the oops, sorry we didn't know excuse a lot. And then they
have had a war chest of cash to work with the states to come to some
reasonable agreements, or lobby for changes. But I don't think it is over by
any means, and so new startups have more hurdles to overcome in some of the
states most prone to use a service like this. I think once it shakes out and
the rules are better known and understood, then you might get some startups
that popup. This is after the initial cash outlay from AirBnB to lobby for
reasonable rules etc.

------
philiphodgen
I deliberately chose to use vrbo.com over airbnb.com for my last rental.
Interestingly the condo was available on both and the rental terms were more
favorable on vrbo.com for security deposit and the like.

I do not know how big a competitor vrbo.com is, but they exist.

~~~
dragonwriter
I see a lot more press -- and particularly in Silicon Valley/startup/texh-
oriented outlets -- about AirBnB, but I have heard a lot more (in person)
about people using VRBO.

------
czbond
VRBO and HomeAway are both competing, and were earlier to market by many years
over AirBNB. AirBnb actually pivoted to this space.

